# Nikon 35mm f/1.8 Lens Review - Sample Pictures



## hashemi111 (Jan 24, 2012)

Here is a review of the 35mm lens that&#8217;s always mounted to my Nikon D5100.  Nikon calls it the AF-S  NIKKOR 35mm 1:1.8G.  It&#8217;s a kick-ass lens for $199!  The aperture opens up to f/1.8 and allows for faster shutter speeds in low light conditions.  This lens coupled with the D5100&#8242;s excellent low light performance is amazing.  The only time I take this lens off my D5100 is to use the 40mm f/2.8 Micro for close up photos, e.g., eBay items and other macro stuff.
This lens is a winner across the board for me.  I use it for everything except macro photography.  It performs really well for street photography.  It focuses fast and gives you excellent bokeh when you want it.  This lens offers a nice wide angle and large apertures at a pretty low price &#8211; $199.  I bought mine from Samy&#8217;s Camera.  You get a soft pouch, a lens cover and a hood.  I always use the lens hood on this lens.  Since this is the lens I use most, I use the hood for protection more than anything.  I also added a basic UV filter to protect the glass from getting hit.  I wear my D5100 with this lens on a Black Rapid strap on my shoulder, so the protection is helpful.

The picture of my D5100 are taken with my Nikon S8100 point and shoot.  The picture of the 35mm lens is taken with a 40mm f/2.8 macro lens.  All other pictures are taken with my D5100 with the 35mm f/1.8 lens.


----------



## hashemi111 (Jan 24, 2012)

I guess no one saw or cares about my post.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 24, 2012)

Almost 100 views in 12 hours?  I'd say almost 100 people have seen it.  Everyone appreciates an equipment review, but a couple of thoughts to make it even more useful:  Include images shot wide open and stopped fully down, as well as 100% corner crops to give an idea of the relative sharpness.  As well, ensure that your embedded images are much large so that viewers can see more detail.


----------



## Markw (Jan 25, 2012)

Plus..you can't really just say 'this is a great lens because I use it all the time' kinda things. That proves nothing about the lens as a whole with no way to compare to anything else, or any other review of the same lens.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 25, 2012)

Sold my 35mm 1.8-


----------

